# Let's spend $50 on a snowblower that's worth about.... $50! 1996 TrueValue Snow Chief 3hp 21" snowblower



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

This was a dump find from July. I almost left it there as it didn't look all that powerful. However, it was likely going to be crushed if I didn't save it (that dump's scrap metal area gets cleared _very_ frequently by other pickers and/or the town bulldozer. 

According to the model number and serial number, it's from 1996, which would make sense as the DOM on the engine sticker says 6093.

Anyways, I brought it home and I cleaned out the carb and replaced the fuel line. I got it to run, but the belt was in sad shape. I ordered a new factory MTD belt for it....and then lost interest for 5 months. Fast forward to today, I got tired of looking at it (it had been kept outdoors all this time). I pulled the fuel bowl one more time to make sure the carb was still clean (it was). I finally put the belt on. The belt cost me $14 USD.

The engine: HSK600, 98cc 3 horsepower unit. It was installed on quite a few single stage snowblowers, like the Toro CCR 1000. I'm looking at the spec sheet now, and these things run at 4700 rpm!

Now that I have the engine running and the belt on, it looks like a presentable snowblower:


























Its paddles are a bit worn, and what's the point of getting it running if it's going to fight snow with old paddles? An aftermarket set of paddles was $25.xx with tax and shipping. I'll post an update once I get the paddles installed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

What is your labor worth? I had a Toro like this which was a major PITA.
Bought for 50. It was a package deal with a Honda. Seller would not separate. spent time cleaning carb etc. PITA. 
No I know why seller had package deal. 

Tried to sell for 50. no takers all last season. Then tried again and guy showed up and offered 40.
I told him I would set it on fire for 40 dollars. he left.

Finally sold it for 50 to a neighbor.
Good riddance. NEVER again.

I'll stick with Honda's


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

There's not much to a Tecumseh 2-stroke engine. It took me about 10 minutes to get it running and maybe another 5 to replace the fuel line. The belt takes all of 5 minutes to replace. The paddles are mounted with screws and shouldn't take long either.

This is probably not the snowblower to tinker with if profit was the goal. I'm saving it just because I can.

There's minimal labor cost here, GOT. Carry on with your Hondas.


----------

